# Has Anyone Ever Printed on Cycling Jerseys??



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

ok i looked an old thread on here about this but it was a totally different type of material. here's a link to the jersey

Sportive SS Jersey | Shutt VR | Online Shop

it is made out of some new material called 'merino perform'.

i'm leaning on telling the customer to go with embroidery (even though it is already embroidered in certain areas.

does anyone have any idea how i might go about silkscreening this product with a one color design.

thanks in advance!

-tim.


----------



## cyclesurgeon (Sep 10, 2010)

Cycling jerseys generally don't lend themselves to screen printing just because the material is designed to wick moisture and printing "clogs the pores" so to speak. You'll find most manufacturers sublimate the designs.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i read in the post i mentioned that was archived on this subject that you can buy sublimation transfers to heat press the design onto the jersey with a heat press.

is this true? and does it last?

this is a new customer and i'd hate for my rep to go out the window on jerseys that cost $120 each and the print breaks down after the first couple of washings.

with a username like cyclesurgeon i will listen to any thoughts and advice you could give.

thanks for replying.

BTW have you heard of the new material called 'merino performance' and know if the sublimation would work on that?


----------



## cyclesurgeon (Sep 10, 2010)

Have a talk with these guys. Merino Performance – Mons Royale

It seems to be a natural wool, so I would think that sub heat transfers would work, but I've never done that sort of thing myself.


----------



## furian14 (Jan 21, 2014)

I think you will be fine using a heat transfer. It should take and last a long while.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

furian14 said:


> I think you will be fine using a heat transfer. It should take and last a long while.


problem is i bought some heat press vinyl especially made for stretch material and heat pressed to specs got a jersey from a friend who wore it the next day at a race. looked great and then he washed it and everything peeled off.

what kind of transfer were you talking about?

this material is lined with merino wool and covered in 100% poly.


----------



## furian14 (Jan 21, 2014)

miktoxic said:


> problem is i bought some heat press vinyl especially made for stretch material and heat pressed to specs got a jersey from a friend who wore it the next day at a race. looked great and then he washed it and everything peeled off.
> 
> what kind of transfer were you talking about?
> 
> this material is lined with merino wool and covered in 100% poly.


Hmm.. Screen Ink not working? Heat Vinyl isn't working? Maybe embroidery is your best answer with that type of material.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

furian14 said:


> Hmm.. Screen Ink not working? Heat Vinyl isn't working? Maybe embroidery is your best answer with that type of material.


that's what i told my client. just doing research for future use.

i actually called the shop that makes this merino perform hand-made jerseys in england this morning and she said they if they do printing on material it would be dye sub and would have to be done before construction.

do people make dye sub transfers?


----------



## furian14 (Jan 21, 2014)

miktoxic said:


> that's what i told my client. just doing research for future use.
> 
> i actually called the shop that makes this merino perform hand-made jerseys in england this morning and she said they if they do printing on material it would be dye sub and would have to be done before construction.
> 
> do people make dye sub transfers?


I'm not sure. I talked to the folks at silkscreeningsupplies.com and they were like. Whaaaa? why would someone make an athletic jersey out of a wool based material to begin with. Anyway I hope you figure it. out


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

furian14 said:


> I'm not sure. I talked to the folks at silkscreeningsupplies.com and they were like. Whaaaa? why would someone make an athletic jersey out of a wool based material to begin with. Anyway I hope you figure it. out


check the link cyclesurgeon left and it'll describe exactly why merino is now a performance wear staple:

http://www.monsroyale.com/merino-performance/


----------



## cyclesurgeon (Sep 10, 2010)

furian14 said:


> I'm not sure. I talked to the folks at silkscreeningsupplies.com and they were like. Whaaaa? why would someone make an athletic jersey out of a wool based material to begin with. Anyway I hope you figure it. out



Cycling gear has gone through the gambit of wool, synthetic, wool, etc. Wool is a great wicking material and lends itself to cycling activities.


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

As a runner/cyclist/screen printer, I'll add my two cents in. I would not wear a shirt in a competition or for training if it were screen printed, heat pressed or embroidered (and we do all of the above). Sublimation is the answer because it allows the garment to maintain its moisture wicking properties and breath. Think of it like this. Have you ever wore a bad, heavy handed screen print on a hot day, and it sticks to your 
back or chest. Would you want that if you were running or biking? I DON'T!!!


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

keepitspinning said:


> As a runner/cyclist/screen printer, I'll add my two cents in. I would not wear a shirt in a competition or for training if it were screen printed, heat pressed or embroidered (and we do all of the above). Sublimation is the answer because it allows the garment to maintain its moisture wicking properties and breath. Think of it like this. Have you ever wore a bad, heavy handed screen print on a hot day, and it sticks to your
> back or chest. Would you want that if you were running or biking? I DON'T!!!


the jerseys my client was looking at already comes with the brand's name embroidered on the left chest along a stitch (i suggested his logo embroidered somewhere else on the jersey which would be small as well) it's not big or blocky design it's just the name of the co. that hand-makes the gear:

Shutt Velo Rapide | Tailored for the Road

have you tried discharge printing on this material or using water-based inks? i guess i'd have to experiment but i don't feel like spending 79 euros on something that i'm going to destroy.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Miltoxic,

One, you don't have to use a Heavy Hand screen printing. You can do a light hand by using a high mesh count. 

Two, you mentioned using a transfer. However, you didn't mention the type of ink. It may have washed off due to using Dye ink and a cheap transfer. If it's a light garment, I'd use a JPSS transfer with Pigment Ink. Don't know if Dye Sub would stick to Wool based.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

selanac said:


> Miltoxic,
> 
> One, you don't have to use a Heavy Hand screen printing. You can do a light hand by using a high mesh count.
> 
> Two, you mentioned using a transfer. However, you didn't mention the type of ink. It may have washed off due to using Dye ink and a cheap transfer. If it's a light garment, I'd use a JPSS transfer with Pigment Ink. Don't know if Dye Sub would stick to Wool based.


like i said, i don't have the money to waste on finding the solution. this jersey comes embroidered. i believe the wool is the lining and is covered by a layer of polyester.

anyways i had called the shop in london and she told me that when they do their jersey with a multi-colored stripe across the chest they dye sub the material and then cut and sew, so i'm assuming that dye sub would work, i just don't feel like taking a chance and reimbursing a client $700 US dollars for a job i screwed up, knowing that would be the last job i'd get from them (film production co. in NYC).

i'd rather just point him to an embroiderer, let somebody else make some money and we're all happy!


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Correct. Better safe than lose $700.


----------

